# Milking a cow vs. milking a goat



## amyquilt (Sep 13, 2011)

We tried our hand at dairy goats earlier this summer. We hated it! We really wanted a milk cow, but heard so many good things about having milk goats instead, that we went that route. 

I'd like to hear opinions about milking goats vs. milk cows. I am still open to getting a milk cow. But are then destructive like goats are? Can you have just 1 heifer and she be happy alone with people contact only?

I'd really like to have our own fresh raw milk to use, and I do prefer cow's milk over goat milk. (don't flame me).

How long should I expect for us to "get into the groove" of a milking schedule?

Thanks!


----------



## herfrds (Sep 13, 2011)

A milking schedule is the time you set to milk the cow each day. It may take anywhere from 2-7 days depending upon you and the cow.

I do once a day milking because she has a calf on her the rest of the time. Just weaned her calf but the left the younger bum still on her.
I milk at 9am. After being told by my family I had to get up at 4am and milk my cow I told them they were nuts. My cow does not care as long as she gets her feed and milked in the morning at that time.

If the cow does not have enough forage to eat in the pasture they will knock down fences to get at the feed outside of the fence.
Other then trying to knock the bucket of feed out of my hand I have very few problems with my milk cow.
Sorry I never milked goats.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 13, 2011)

Watch out when buying a milk cow these days. Many are being bred for the industry and the teats are smaller than a large teated goat. Hand milking that type of volume kills most peoples hands very quickly, especially with small teats.

Remember a cow can kick you across the barn if in the mood ( they kick forward and out unlike a horse who kicks back). Goats have their challenges but it isn't an animal that has the potential to seriously harm you. So that is always something to consider.

We milk both here. I prefer cows milk also. But goats milk makes the best feta.


----------



## manybirds (Sep 13, 2011)

amyquilt said:
			
		

> We tried our hand at dairy goats earlier this summer. We hated it! We really wanted a milk cow, but heard so many good things about having milk goats instead, that we went that route.
> 
> I'd like to hear opinions about milking goats vs. milk cows. I am still open to getting a milk cow. But are then destructive like goats are? Can you have just 1 heifer and she be happy alone with people contact only?
> 
> ...


goats arn't destructive if you have proper fences and a dehorning iron.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 14, 2011)

amyquilt said:
			
		

> We tried our hand at dairy goats earlier this summer. We hated it! We really wanted a milk cow, but heard so many good things about having milk goats instead, that we went that route.
> 
> I'd like to hear opinions about milking goats vs. milk cows. I am still open to getting a milk cow. But are then destructive like goats are? Can you have just 1 heifer and she be happy alone with people contact only?
> 
> ...


Cows can rub fences and stretch wire, break boards when scratching on fences and the list goes on. So yes they have the potential to be destructive in their own way. Personally I would never keep a single heifer. Boredom can always be an influence on behavior. Of course you also have to deal with additional feed costs and the manure management if keeping on a very small property.

Yes goats can be destructive. Especially when bored or looking at the greener grass over the fence.

When the ground gets wet cows can do a lot of damage to a small plot in a hurry.

Both options have a good and bad side dependent on how your property(forage/grazing, size) and shelters are set up and what you are willing to deal with.


----------



## amyquilt (Sep 14, 2011)

So is 1.2 acres too small for a small Jersey heifer?


----------



## kstaven (Sep 14, 2011)

How good is the grazing is on the 1.2 will determine how much hay you have to purchase in the spring and summer, if any. Is this the lot size that you live on or the size of the area she would have available? Shared with other animals?

If the ground spends a goodly amount of time wet she could turn part of it into a mud pit which will cause grazing potential to decline.

I know in a good year we could almost push 2 cows per acre. While the next valley over is pressed to hold 1 for every two acres without doing a lot of feeding. The more you feed from one location if the grazing isn't there the more manure you have to deal with.

What is growing there will also determine how easy this will work for you. Some plots have native plants and grasses that respond well to being grazed while others are so slow growing that you go from green to bare quite quickly.

Just tossing some things out there to consider as I don't know your situation


----------

